# Will 285 75 16 rub on my 06 Chevy CC Duramax?



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone here run 285 75 16 tires on there chevy 2500? If so do they rub ?????
My Truck originally came with 245's and now they have 265's, but I'd like to go bigger. I just installed a Set of buyers Timbrens,and with the Boss 7.6 poly the front dosen't drop at all???? Please post pictures if you have them, THanks....


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

mine rubbed..... needed to jack the t-bars up almost all the way.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Are you running stock or custom rims?


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

mossman381;950954 said:


> Are you running stock or custom rims?


I would be using the stock rims. It looks like the front tires would be real close to the back side of the front inner fender well while turning.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Chevy/GMC;951041 said:


> I would be using the stock rims. It looks like the front tires would be real close to the back side of the front inner fender well while turning.


I ran 285's on stock rims for quite a while in the summer, you'll have to crank you bars up a little bit at a time untill they don't rub. You also might have totie back some of the inner fender along with maybe trimming some of the front valance, It's not a big deal there are 1000's of people doing it.


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm running 285's on my 08 and had to turn the tb's alittle and trim some of the plastic but very little. It still rubs on one side only if the wheels are turned all the way and backing up, but not enough to trim more.


----------



## Jeffwich (Jan 25, 2004)

Im running 315/70/17 on h2's. I had to crank bars a few turns and trim the plastic bumper valance a little to work. It is nice now that the front end isn't so low anymore.
Jeff


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Jeffwich;951755 said:


> Im running 315/70/17 on h2's. I had to crank bars a few turns and trim the plastic bumper valance a little to work. It is nice now that the front end isn't so low anymore.
> Jeff


Hey Jeff, what brand tire are your 315s. I have H2 rims and am in need of new tires. You dont run these in the winter do ya with a plow?? Do you have a pic??

Chris


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chevy/GMC;951041 said:


> I would be using the stock rims. It looks like the front tires would be real close to the back side of the front inner fender well while turning.


You should be able to get them to fit without major problems. You will probably have to trim some plastic.


----------



## Jeffwich (Jan 25, 2004)

c.schulz;952348 said:


> Hey Jeff, what brand tire are your 315s. I have H2 rims and am in need of new tires. You dont run these in the winter do ya with a plow?? Do you have a pic??
> 
> Chris


Bf Goodrich all terrain. I will try and put some pics up for you later today. Yes i do run the big tires in the winter and smaller ones in the summer. You can take a look at the truck if you want im off M-15 just north of dixie.
Jeff


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Jeffwich;953154 said:


> Bf Goodrich all terrain. I will try and put some pics up for you later today. Yes i do run the big tires in the winter and smaller ones in the summer. You can take a look at the truck if you want im off M-15 just north of dixie.
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff, yes that would be great. Id like to take a look and also see these "Danger Wings" you have. PM me your number and Ill call you this week. Im just around the corner from ya.

Chris


----------



## fathead (Nov 13, 2005)

*285 with Allison*

FYI for your Allison 1000, ran on my 2001 with 285 and we did have problem when towing the bobcat on the highway 
Speedometer / Tires - What effects will big tires have on transmission operation?

A. The TCM calibration is based on factory tire size and rear axle ratio. Changing either of these parameters will have some adverse impact on transmission operation, including features like grade braking and shift stabilization. For instance, we have noted that when P285 tires are installed that the transmission generally does not shift to 5th range when towing heavy loads.

Yes lot of use run big tires just FYI


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Have 285 All Terrains and shock extensions. T Bars cranked up and no problems.


----------



## Chevy/GMC (Dec 2, 2009)

I got new tires today, I went with BF Goodrich AT TKo's 265 75 16 

I really wanted the 285's but my gut feeling said to just go with the 265's.


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

i have a 2007 2500 gmcsierra duramax crewcab i have 285s on the 16inch rims only rubs on mudflaps when wheel is cut all the way backing up did not touch torsion bars


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

My bars are cranked about 2/3 of the way in and have 285/75/16 BFG AT/KO's on the stock rims....they don't rub at all without the plow and VERY little with the plow on when i turn the wheel just right.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Chevy/GMC;959172 said:


> I got new tires today, I went with BF Goodrich AT TKo's 265 75 16
> 
> I really wanted the 285's but my gut feeling said to just go with the 265's.


you'll like em' but next time ignore the gut and go all in! =D


----------

